

Apple Rejects Another iPhone App For Competing With Apple - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/09/21/okay-podcaster-wasnt-a-weird-aberration/

======
makecheck
I do see value in restricting redundant apps: it encourages developers to
expand the platform's potential. It also means that a number like "3000 apps
available for the iPhone" carries more weight, as those are 3000 unique
capabilities added.

However, the onus is then on Apple to provide extensions to their "standard"
applications. Don't want me to recreate Mail.app? Fine, but give me some APIs
to expand Mail.app with new behaviors.

Apple's already done this on the Mac to an extent, e.g. allowing programs to
integrate with the iLife suite. I don't know what the iPhone offers in this
area.

